# Curado 200E7 Drag Issue



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

It seems my drag doesn't work right on my new 200E7. I have used it about 4 times and now when I tighten the drag all the way I can still pull line pretty easily. Does anybody know what I should check for or what may have happened?


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Most common is probably the drag spring washers (part # BNT0015) installed incorrectly. They should be like this () or )( , but not )). They have to oppose each other to put enough pressure on the drag stack.

If that is not it, you could have too much grease on the drag washers and might need to take the drag stack apart and try wiping off some of the excess. The washers, gear, and ratchet only need a light coat.

The other problem I have encountered is a small brass spacer (not on the parts diagram) that goes on top of the roller clutch inner tube is easy to lose and is necessary to properly space out the drag stack and generate drag force. I think these were used on some of the early runs, and now the clutch tube is made a little longer.

Parts Diagram: *http://tinyurl.com/6dfzpuv*

Hope that helps you!

Sawblade


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Did you recently put braided line on the reel?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Beat me to it! Backer, Backer, Backer. If you have braid on that reel with no backer that line will spin around that spool or appear to pull out. if you look close that spool aint moving the line on it is spinning around that shaft..


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Did you recently put braided line on the reel?


I did but I have had braid on there before and I have mono on it as a backer. The spool is definitely spinning.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you take the reel apart and then started to have problems? Or did it just start all of a sudden?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Did you take the reel apart and then started to have problems? Or did it just start all of a sudden?


I have never had to take apart a reel and I didn't on this one. I just put new line on it but I believe it was doing this before I put new line on it. As I mentioned, I have only used it about 4 times and not very much at that since I have been using my new CI4 3000 at the same time. Very strange to encounter an issue like this from very light usage. I need to investigate more this weekend when I have more time and perhaps send it in.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

For your sanity and ours, take a felt tip marker and put a dot on the spool rim (on a new reel it is real hard to see if it as actually moving becasue there are no scratches to track it). Pull out line and confirm that it is actually spinning. I had a friend that swore up and down that it was moving, but the marker trick convinced him. This should not happen if the reel has not been broken down. Possibly the mono backer somehow got messed up when you put new braid on it.

Mike


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Definitely not the line moving, marked the spool, as suggested, and it is spinning. I took it apart until I got to the drag spring washers and nothing really seemed out of place. I cleaned everything and flipped the drag spring washers and it seems better but still not quite right. If I crank the drag as tight as I can get it is harder to pull line but still possible. Perhaps I am just exceeded the max drag it has with my awesome strength. hwell:


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you sure that there is a change in the drag force from when it was brand new?

The E7 is only rated for 11 pounds of drag force.

Shimano specs: http://tinyurl.com/3nae7nq

Sawblade


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you feel the reel is not making the rated drag then send it in so we can take a look at it.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> If you feel the reel is not making the rated drag then send it in so we can take a look at it.
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


Thanks Bantam....I don't really know how to test the rated drag. I have heard some folks use a fish scale and pull on that. Will that work?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you will need to use a scale to check it.


----------

